# BLIMEY Angelstiefel von höchster Qualität



## Outega (10. November 2005)

*BLIMEY - Diese Marke steht für Qualität              
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*BLIMEY bietet dem Angler, Stiefel in höchster Qualität.
Mit erfahrener Hand und modernster Technik, werden Gummistiefel bzw. Watstiefel aus 100% Naturkautschuk hergestellt, die dem Träger alle erdenklichen Vorteile bieten: *Undurchlässigkeit, Bequemlichkeit und maximale Haltbarkeit.*







Die Stiefel sind mit *Neopren-Innenfutter* bzw. mit Baumwoll-Innenfutter ausgestattet. Die doppelt ausgeführte Innensohle (Neopren) garantiert beste Paßform bzw. maximale Stützwirkung des Fußes und verhindert den Schlupf im Fersenbereich beim Gehen.
Die rutschfeste Sohle ist  selbstreinigend. Teilweise mit Filzsohle erhältlich.

*Verwendete Materialien:*

100% Naturkautschuk
Futter aus Neopren bzw. Baumwolle
Hier kommen Sie direkt zum Shop........



 E-Mail: info@outega.de  
 www.outega.de  /  www.outega.de


----------

